# Another Mystery Fish



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is one of the fish in my community tank. I purchased him as a female swordtail but somethings are amiss. The bottom fin does not look like the bottom fin of a female live bearer. It looks like the fin of a male, although longer and more flappy (for lack of a better word) then any of my other males. It just seems to move with the flow in the tank depending on what direction the fish is going. Also, it's hard to tell in the picture but the bottom part of his tail fin is longer then the top part. Like his sword started to develop but didn't. Has anyone else hs an experience like this?? Is this a pure male and if so then why no sword?? Sorry that the pictures are crappy. Taking pictures inside a fish tank of live moving specimens was not something I had bargained for when I purchased it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a swordtail.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

yup male swordtail


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^+2. The male has the sword and it will get longer the older he gets.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it normal for him not to have a sword yet??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The pic looks like there is a little one. Sort of unclear though. He will get one, if he doesn't already. There are also the "normal" distinguishing features that all livebearers have that make him a male.


----------

